# Starter Makeup Kit



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

After putting up with my Halloween mania for years, and me in general for even longer, my wife is starting to get into Halloween as well. One area in particular that she has expressed an interest in is makeup. Can anyone suggest a good starter kit, maybe with a video, that I could get her? TIA


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

These guys have good makeup.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a great place to get very high quality makeup, check it out.

http://www.wolfefx.com/ProductsOnlineStore/tabid/281/Default.aspx


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

tempe video has a cheap video that is kinda 70s style but touches on good shadow techniques and the use of castor sealers before applying putty to face to make wounds, its like 4.99 and you can order it off their website, also the SCREAM TEAM has a great video that is more on the $20 range but is more updated goes into greater detail about you of gelatin and character development. it she is really wanting to get into it, mehron, ben nye, graftobain, and suppliers like that have pre fabricated kits, but really all one needs is black, red, yellow, white, purple, blue, green, orange, flesh colors, brushes, sponges, scar putty, castor sealer, liquid rubber latex, stipple brushes, spirit gum, crepe hair, a few prosthetics ( or even with a little work and the latex, you can cast your own) spirit gum remover, prosaid, isopropyl mirysate, and something to put it all in, and dont forget the stage blood! and that's really it to get you started, i know it seems like a lot, but when you really get into doing this stuff you will be glad you have more than you need than running out half way through a project!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

We use Graftobian, they have a great selection of make up.
http://www.graftobian.com/
Ben Nye is another great place


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I have used both Graftoban and Wolfe brothers make ups and think they are both great. The "stick" makeup from Graftoban is great for doing kids facepainting or just trying stuff out. It took about 8 applications of full facial coverage for me to use 3/4 of a white stick.
I just got into the Wolfe brothers stuff, and I think their books and makeup are awesome. See the other thread I started in this forum called "makeup test" for what I did with some wolfe brothers makeup and one of their templates...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I'm going with Blastin -- the Wolfe Bros products look AWESOME. Have to check out their site and prices. After practicing it could be a good little side job on the off season.


----------

